# My mantids



## macro junkie

instead of me starting a thread every 5 mins  i think its best to have all my pics in this thread,,

*PLEASE NOTE* I upload them to big for the web site so your have to click on the pics to get the full detail


----------



## macro junkie

Polyspilota griffinii female


----------



## macro junkie

odontomantis planiceps female


----------



## king_frog

Very nice pictures  . You should sell your photos, seriously. Good luck with the mantids  .


----------



## macro junkie

Idolomantis Diabolica


----------



## macro junkie

Pseudocreobotra ocellata


----------



## macro junkie

grandis - giant asian


----------



## macro junkie

Hymenopus coronatus


----------



## macro junkie

Hierodula solomonis


----------



## king_frog

Even More! Very nice.


----------



## macro junkie

Wahlbergii nympth L2


----------



## macro junkie

photoshop any one


----------



## macro junkie

5:1s

inside an ooth






Mantids eye






another but this time 100% crop






Flowermantis face at 5:1


----------



## macro junkie

sub adult wings 4:1


----------



## macro junkie

eye test..To show how mantis change there eye colour in the dark

normal mantis shot in the day






Now the same mantis but its been in the dark for 6 hours


----------



## king_frog

Hehehe, I lol'ed at that photoshop one :lol: .


----------



## macro junkie

some of my favorites


----------



## macro junkie

King_Frog said:


> Hehehe, I lol'ed at that photoshop one :lol: .


yer all thats been done is the background,,a japan flag is there instead of a strip light.il get the original 2 secs


----------



## macro junkie

original with no editing done


----------



## macro junkie

Wahlbergii nymphs

[SIZE=24pt]L2[/SIZE]






[SIZE=24pt]L3[/SIZE]


----------



## idolomantis

WOW...


----------



## macro junkie

Female - L4/L5 this was about 12 hours before it shed.

see i dont just do macro..  

This is my old rig which is being sold in 3 weeks in place of my 2nd canon set up..so for now my none macro shots (none macro shots meaning any thing above 1:1 life size) are taken with nikon D50-Sigma 50mm - Sigma macro ring flash


----------



## asdsdf

Lol, when I didn't scroll down all of the way for the first pic and only saw the wood, I was like, uhhh....poor macro junkie; he got a horrible mismoulted mantis that fell in the dirt or something. I guess that's what I get for sleeping in on the weekends and just waking up now.  

Anyways, she's pretty....I just hate when adult, they sometimes turn brownish.


----------



## macro junkie

asdsdf said:


> Lol, when I didn't scroll down all of the way for the first pic and only saw the wood, I was like, uhhh....poor macro junkie; he got a horrible mismoulted mantis that fell in the dirt or something. I guess that's what I get for sleeping in on the weekends and just waking up now.  Anyways, she's pretty....I just hate when adult, they sometimes turn brownish.


red sent me an ooth..says its a long one..  i cant wait to see them hatch and macro them orange ones with black eyes..it should be here any day now.ever sinse i saw robs pics i was amazed.im so happy i have a ooth on its way..woooooooooo B)


----------



## Bill Pham

ahhh MJ i think i got over dosed of mantids mugshot. need to get some glasses now going cross eyes.

Bill


----------



## macro junkie

Bill Pham said:


> ahhh MJ i think i got over dosed of mantids mugshot. need to get some glasses now going cross eyes.Bill


  :lol:


----------



## macro junkie

Hierodula solomonis - jade mantis http://www.flickr.com/photos/hooked_on_mac...57602909203806/


----------



## robo mantis

quit the collection! keep up the good work!


----------



## Mantida

macro junkie said:


> Hierodula solomonis - jade mantis http://www.flickr.com/photos/hooked_on_mac...57602909203806/


Very pretty forearms.  Are you breeding them?


----------



## macro junkie

mantida said:


> Very pretty forearms.  Are you breeding them?


yes.there so cool the pics dont do them justice..it has an amazing threat pose that it does all the time..its got amazing shade of red and point.its legs look look hollow sticks..i was told its a new mantid to culture.Its one pretty mantid for sure..Soon as i start getting ooths from Pseudempusa pinnapavonis il let u know..i havent forgot u wanted that speices.il get some pics up laters.If your after the jade mantis il be happy to send u an ooth when there ready.How are your orhids doing?


----------



## Mantida

macro junkie said:


> yes.there so cool the pics dont do them justice..it has an amazing threat pose that it does all the time..its got amazing shade of red and point.its legs look look hollow sticks..i was told its a new mantid to culture.Its one pretty mantid for sure..Soon as i start getting ooths from Pseudempusa pinnapavonis il let u know..i havent forgot u wanted that speices.il get some pics up laters.If your after the jade mantis il be happy to send u an ooth when there ready.How are your orhids doing?


Most pics don't do justice to the mantis at all. They're just too pretty!

Aw, thanks.  I probably will be interested in them also. Haha, one can never have too many mantids, aye?

My orchids are fine, my female molted into a subadult and my male is gearing up for his molt to adult. I hope my female makes it in time before he ages too much. It was too late when I realized my male was at subadult and I can't really do anything now.


----------



## macro junkie

Pseudempusa pinnapavonis - peacock mantis L5/L6


----------



## macro junkie

Here is the so called grandis which graham asures me it is..which ever one it is i dont mind..i have a pair fomr the same ooth so thats all that matters for me.i dont care if its the grandis or Hierodula membranacea..either one is fine for me..  

L6

Click on pics to enlarge


----------



## macro junkie




----------



## macro junkie

Pseudempusa pinnapavonis shed today,There 2 sheads away from being adult now..


----------



## macro junkie

Pseudempusa pinnapavonis - the female just shead..not long now mayby 2 more sheads and there adult..Im looking forward to there threat pose..there wings look so cool when adult fomr the pics i have seen on the web.

as usula click on pics to enlarge


----------



## macro junkie

my Hierodula solomonis shed last night to subadult..Shes my favorite.


----------



## macro junkie

lots to tell u about the last few days..

Click to enlarge image

1st off.My female Hymenopus coronatus.In not 100% sure if its L6 or L7(subadult) mayby u guys can tell me?i put her in the dark for few hours to get her eyes red.









Also over last 2 days both my Idolomantis Diabolica shed successful..I was lucky to buy these when they where something like L5 so i havent had any trouble yet..YET  

Female?









A newly shed flowermantis L4 - All the colours of a rainbow


----------



## macro junkie

ghost


----------



## macro junkie

36hours after hatching


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Stunning shots!!


----------



## macro junkie

MikhailsDinos said:


> Stunning shots!!


thanks.well its been hard these last few weeks..i lost a big income and makes me think now im so glad i bought this set up when i had the money..the lens and flash are superb..


----------



## macro junkie

[SIZE=14pt]*UPDATE*[/SIZE]

Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii


----------



## obregon562

your orchid is probably L7, as it has wingbuds.

awsome shots, by the way!


----------



## macro junkie

obregon562 said:


> your orchid is probably L7, as it has wingbuds.awsome shots, by the way!


ok great its sub adult then.how long in perfect conditions to get it to adult from sub?


----------



## Mantida

obregon562 said:


> your orchid is probably L7, as it has wingbuds.awsome shots, by the way!


L7 is adult.  If it has large wingbuds, it'd be L6, aka subadult. That is, if it is a female. If it's a male, it'd be subadult L5.


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Yes, I know the feeling, Sometimes things just work out the way you want them to. Those are the times i'm glad for. Now I need to save for a nice macro lens, I was thinking of getting a 100 mm? Through I'm very happy with the one I have now. What mm is your macro my friend?



macro junkie said:


> thanks.well its been hard these last few weeks..i lost a big income and makes me think now im so glad i bought this set up when i had the money..the lens and flash are superb..


----------



## macro junkie

MikhailsDinos said:


> Yes, I know the feeling, Sometimes things just work out the way you want them to. Those are the times i'm glad for. Now I need to save for a nice macro lens, I was thinking of getting a 100 mm? Through I'm very happy with the one I have now. What mm is your macro my friend?


if u get 60mm 50mm 100mm or 105mm...these are fixed focal lens (true macro thats goes to 1:1 life size) only fixed focal macro lens do this..i have 60mm on order which does me full mantis shots and up to 1:1 life size..then i have the mpe-65 which is a special lens..its the only macro lens on the market that gores from 1:1-5:1..it only works on canons tho..if u get 60mm or 100mm the only difference your get is focal length..u wont need to be as close to the subject with the 100mm.the more mm it is the further your be away from the subject..get 60mm or 100mm wil do u fine.


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Okay, So I'll start saving for a 70 mm. That way, It's between the 60 &amp; 100. It would help to have a longer mm lens for taking pic's of rattle snakes.

Thanks again for the great info!



macro junkie said:


> if u get 60mm 50mm 100mm or 105mm...these are fixed focal lens (true macro thats goes to 1:1 life size) only fixed focal macro lens do this..i have 60mm on order which does me full mantis shots and up to 1:1 life size..then i have the mpe-65 which is a special lens..its the only macro lens on the market that gores from 1:1-5:1..it only works on canons tho..if u get 60mm or 100mm the only difference your get is focal length..u wont need to be as close to the subject with the 100mm.the more mm it is the further your be away from the subject..get 60mm or 100mm wil do u fine.


----------



## macro junkie

update - Idolomantis Diabolica - giant flower mantis


----------



## MikhailsDinos

More beautiful pictures!



macro junkie said:


> update - Idolomantis Diabolica - giant flower mantis


----------



## macro junkie

subadult male gambian


----------



## macro junkie

adult grandis (male)


----------



## macro junkie

adult male walbergii


----------



## matt020593

Are you going to breeding the Gambians Scott? Amazing photos.

Matt.


----------



## macro junkie

Matthew Whittle said:


> Are you going to breeding the Gambians Scott? Amazing photos.Matt.


i allready am buddie..im waiting on ooths to hatch..i was sent a fertile female from a freind..i also have a adult male..shes laid about 4 or 5 ooths now so il mate her again in the next day or 2..the male is being stubun at the min tho.


----------



## matt020593

macro junkie said:


> i allready am buddie..im waiting on ooths to hatch..i was sent a fertile female from a freind..i also have a adult male..shes laid about 4 or 5 ooths now so il mate her again in the next day or 2..the male is being stubun at the min tho.


Lol. Will you be selling any nymphs?

Matt


----------



## macro junkie

Matthew Whittle said:


> Lol. Will you be selling any nymphs?Matt


yer..i have way to many ooths nymphs and mantids to look after. :lol: il let u know when they hatch


----------



## matt020593

Hahaha, great thanks mate. How big does this species get?

Matt


----------



## macro junkie

Matthew Whittle said:


> Hahaha, great thanks mate. How big does this species get?Matt


females are about same size as a ant mantis female


----------



## matt020593

Aww only little then lol.

Matt


----------



## jarek

macro junkie said:


> subadult male gambian


the mantis on the picture looks more like a female


----------



## macro junkie

jarek said:


> the mantis on the picture looks more like a female


its adult now..its 110% male


----------



## mrblue

yeh looks female to me.


----------



## macro junkie

mrblue said:


> yeh looks female to me.


god knows..all i know is its adult and its smaller than my female..?


----------



## Pelle

I also think it's a female, the antenna are thicker by males


----------



## macro junkie

i took my grandis male out side


----------



## macro junkie

Pelle said:


> I also think it's a female, the antenna are thicker by males]


u are right..there both females..she laid a infertile ooth yesterday


----------



## macro junkie

2nd instar


----------



## darkspeed

Your skills in macrophotograpghy are unbelievable. Not to mention your development of the photos. What kind of photoediting software do you use to clean up the noise and adjust the lighting?

Also,

That orchid nymph is amazing. The eyes are especially interesting. Can you take a pic of its face with the golden eyes? What color environment are you keeping your orchid nymphs in?


----------



## macro junkie

DARKSPEED said:


> Your skills in macrophotograpghy are unbelievable. Not to mention your development of the photos. What kind of photoediting software do you use to clean up the noise and adjust the lighting?Also,
> 
> That orchid nymph is amazing. The eyes are especially interesting. Can you take a pic of its face with the golden eyes? What color environment are you keeping your orchid nymphs in?


i dont get noise because i only shoot at iso100-200..sometimes i like to use fill flash to get bit more natural light..so i sometimes use iso 400-800..when i do i use noise where professional l plug in for phototshop cs2 and digital photo professional for my raw files...i upload the raw file to dpp as cs2s raw isnt as good as dpp..i adjust exposure in dpp raw..i then save to jpeg and upload to cs2..i then clone dust marks off the pic..sometimes De-noise..sharpen unsharp mask 100-1-0 then save my final jpeg.

i have 10x 2nd instar orchids housed in a 1ft x 1ft net cage.temps are 80f.i mist every 2 days.i have a room 10f cooledr than my main room..i can make it cooler if i want..so i need to find out which are males a.s.a.p..il put them in the other room them and hopefully the timing will work out..i remember seeing a thread here about how to identify males and females from 1st instar..some guy done some macro shots but i cant find the link..

il start a breeding thread later.rember my flickr account gets updated daily..lots more orchid pics on there. http://www.flickr.com/photos/hooked_on_macro/

adult male






2nd instar


----------



## darkspeed

http://mantisphotos.com/sexinghymenopus.htm

I still cant tell on my L-4's... You've seen them. They dont have red butts like yours, but rather light green and are so white everywhere else you can make out the detail with my crappy camera. Im fixing to change the color of their environment though so we may see them darken a little with their next molt. It may be too late for me to find out and cool down the maies otherwise.


----------



## macro junkie

DARKSPEED said:


> http://mantisphotos.com/sexinghymenopus.htmI still cant tell on my L-4's... You've seen them. They dont have red bitts like mine, but rather light green and are so white everywhere else you can make out the detail with my crappy camera. Im fixing to change the color of their environment though so we ma see them darken a little with their next molt. It may be too late for me to find out and cool down the maies otherwise.


il take a look at that thread now..thanks for the link


----------



## macro junkie




----------



## Rob Byatt

DARKSPEED.

Sexing _H. coronatus _ is dead easy. Look at the last photo; it is a male. If yours are at the same instar and have larger white lobes on the legs, then it's a female


----------



## macro junkie

i spelt idolomantis wrong..GGrrrr im a retard.


----------



## darkspeed

macro junkie said:


> i spelt idolomantis wrong..GGrrrr im a retard.


LOLZ :lol:  

Thanks, Rob.

I'll check that out... I showed them to my old college biology professor and she was pretty intrigued by them. She is gonna let me come up to the school sometime and look at them under a disecting scope. If Im not 100% sure by looking at the leg lobes, then I'll probably take them up to the school for a closer examination.


----------



## tier

Hi

If you want to be 100% correct, I would make some small letters at the beginning of mendica and formosana ;-)

But a very wonderfull cover you created there. Thanks for sharing. You could definitively make some bucks with selling this breeding stock cover.

Regards


----------



## macro junkie

tier said:


> HiIf you want to be 100% correct, I would make some small letters at the beginning of mendica and formosana ;-)
> 
> But a very wonderfull cover you created there. Thanks for sharing. You could definitively make some bucks with selling this breeding stock cover.
> 
> Regards


1 thing im ###### at is spelling and typing..i was board the last few days..its been raining so i couldn't go out and shoot.i took this shot today..it was up high so i couldnt get real close..mad looking fly tho.

i think its Anomoia purmunda - fruit fly.


----------



## asdsdf

macro junkie said:


> i spelt idolomantis wrong..GGrrrr im a retard.


You spelled formosana wrong too, as well as what tier said.  

There is no arguing that your pics are nice though...


----------



## macro junkie

march the 20th my chinse mantids hatched..I check on them today and most of them are pre sub adult now.so its taken about 43 days to get from 1st instar to pre sub adult.

oh another thing i wanted to say..iv had 12 of them housed together in 2ft x 2ft net cage since they where 4th instar.there pre sub adult now and i still have 12.iv been giving them so much food every day tho so i guess theres no reason why they would eat each other..


----------



## macro junkie

pre sub adult acromantis


----------



## macro junkie

sub adult male











pre subadult chinese mantis


----------



## macro junkie

pre subadult female


----------



## macro junkie

adult female walbergii


----------



## Pelle

Cool pink one


----------



## macro junkie




----------



## mkman

AMAZING COLLECTION!!!!! Looking at your pics, I'm getting hooked and need a collection like yours!


----------



## macro junkie

it took 9 weeks to get them to adult from hatching...amazing how they where in 80f feed every day and i was reading that its possible to get these to adult in 4 weeks?god knows how one would do that?im gueesing having it hotter?its funny also,i have 3 adults in 1ft x 1ft cage and they get on fine.. :lol: there stood next to each other about 1 cm away from each other.i thought that was pretty cool as i hear these are known to eat each other even with lots of food.i havent feed them for 2 days and there still not fighting..


----------



## thesexymantisboy

macro junkie said:


> lots to tell u about the last few days..Click to enlarge image
> 
> 1st off.My female Hymenopus coronatus.In not 100% sure if its L6 or L7(subadult) mayby u guys can tell me?i put her in the dark for few hours to get her eyes red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also over last 2 days both my Idolomantis Diabolica shed successful..I was lucky to buy these when they where something like L5 so i havent had any trouble yet..YET
> 
> Female?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newly shed flowermantis L4 - All the colours of a rainbow


This mantid is quite cute


----------



## macro junkie

2nd instar texas unicorn


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

Such a nice collection......


----------



## macro junkie

chinese mantids


----------



## Cindy

WOW! How do you get them to cooperate and look straight into the camera? And don't they run away? Or fly away?

A friend who used to keep mantids said that he would cool them in the fridge till they are a little slow to react. I can't get my Tropidomantis tenera nymphs to become "shot-ready". They are hyperactive and all over the place. The only time I managed to slow one down was when it was on my shorts...it was cotton and the fellow nearly got stuck.


----------



## macro junkie

Cindy said:


> WOW! How do you get them to cooperate and look straight into the camera? And don't they run away? Or fly away?A friend who used to keep mantids said that he would cool them in the fridge till they are a little slow to react.


yer i cool them all down in the fridge..lol..im joking..that would be selfish.

pretty easy really with some of the older mantids..The nymphs are hard to shoot..Have you noticed the nymphs i shoot are normally eating fruit flys?thats because while there eating there more likely to sit still.some species like idolos and a few others like ghosts they just sit there and let you shoot them.but others like adult male orchids wont..depends on the species.

What i do is i have a small log about half the thickness of my wrist to put the mantis on..but normally it not as easy as that..sometimes i have to work to get the shot i want.rember if u have the camera set up right you only need a split second to take a good shot and if your persistent and patient your get the shot you want in the end.


----------



## macro junkie

- - - -


----------

